# One rescue's take on social media



## DaveS (Feb 26, 2014)

http://bourbondog.wordpress.com/201...-media-and-rescue/comment-page-1/#comment-363


----------



## Kirska (Jun 9, 2014)

I have made many facebook friends through rescue work and I've reached a point that I have my feed set to no longer show photos from them. I used to manage my group's facebook page and I got so tired of the cross posts. We only save animals from one shelter yet people post from all over the state.

The problem with cross posting, etc is you're applying a bandaid fix to a long term problem. If you want to actually help more animals you need to actually be involved and work to create a solid foundation with an established organization to get animals out safely.

Groups that encourage the approach to spam photos also don't realize that they're only hurting their edgerank on facebook. If you flood your audience with photos your photos are going to be viewed by fewer people. Less is more.

Edit:
I do have to disagree with one point in the post. No comment is useless. A comment generates more views to your post and increases the rank of your post.


----------

